# FET can give a positive!



## louise007 (Feb 11, 2009)

Dear ladies
Thought I would let you all know the outcome of my FET.I had a BFN with a fresh ED IVF at lister then a BFN with a fresh attempt DE with IVI Valencia in Spain. Then did a FET 20th Octob.2  embryos transferred blastoc 5 days.Positive preg 3 days ago!! Infact it is highly likely to be twins!-(bit scared about that)
My reason for letting you know is to give some hope-especially to those of you who had neg results with the fresh attempt and now attempting FET from same batch.

I never thought this would give this result  but it did.
Best of luck to you all.
Louise x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

That's grea news! Well done!


Wendy
x


----------



## littlepj (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Louise007 - Thanks for sharing your good news! Congrats!

I had a BFN from my fresh cycle about a month ago and I am just waiting for my next cycle so I can have my FET. Hubby and I are a bit nervous of course but we are looking fwd to starting tx again.


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks for sharing Louise and a huge BFP to you and your beloved.  I am hopefully going to have FEt before Xmas so it's great to see a positive result.  Enjoy your pregnancy.... xxxx


----------



## squiggles (Aug 31, 2009)

That's wonderful news! Thanks for sharing it and congratulations!  x


----------



## rospop (Jan 20, 2006)

Huge congrats chick - here's to a happy and healthy 9 months. Gives me some hope for our FET cycle in the new year.

Bec x


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Louise007

Thanks for sharing your information.  Hope all is still going well.

We had a BFN in Aug 09 and i am now D/R for a FET from the same batch so fingers crossed it will work for us too.

Thanks again x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats on your  hun, and don't be scared Twins are fab!  

CLP


----------



## loopylea (May 7, 2009)

hi everyone , ive not wrote on this page before, i had icsi cycle last month which resulted in BFN sadly  we had 3 embies frozen all 4 cell so now are looking at having FET in the new year.

this story is positive that FET works i have been having alot of doubts whether to go ahead,  the thing thats concerning me is that our embies are only 4 cell ? from all the stories ive been reading on here most peeps embies are 6 - 8 cell so im wondering if as mine are only 4 does that mean i have a lesser chance of it working ?  would appreciate any feedback on this if any of you know of anyone else with 4 cell embies

good luck to u all x


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Louise thanks for that!!!!!!!!!!!!  It makes me feel more positive!!!!!!  Big congrats to you and DH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## louise007 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ladies
Thank you all soooo much for you kind words and words of congratulations.
Sunbeam-sorry I dont know about 4 cells successes-hopefully someone will.

What I forgot to say was that for this attempt I did 2 diff things:I did all things that not meant to i.e for fresh transfer did it all by book-lots of rest -took week off work,no alcohol,hot drinks ,early nights,told lots of people etc and still neg.....This time had a few drinks , told no -one,lots off coffeee-very busy-just acted as normal-made no allowances for this as so sure it would fail.(I also did a fertility spell involving egg and leaves!!! from spiritual part of this website!!)
so not sure which was the vital factor... will never know..
Lots and lots of luck to each of you.
louise xx


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Louise 

Thank you soooooo much for posting your fantastic news!!  I have been on looking for positive results following FET but didnt really find much!  I am having natural FET this month.  

You are a star!

Button

xxx


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you so much Louise for your encouragement.  I start my FET Tx on Monday so reading your thread really gives me hope, also what you said about doing things differently this time and not going by the book really makes sense as we were the same with our last tx but we have decided that we will just go with the flow this time, it's all in God's hands.  All the very best for the next 9 months enjoy every minute.

Rachel xx


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

am so happy for u and it is good to for us awaiting our miracle to know that there is hope for us too.Thank your louise 007 for the positive feedback.just a question i wish to ask. did u have a natural or medicated?


----------



## louise007 (Feb 11, 2009)

I had a medicated cycle using progynova 6mgs and cyclogest


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

hiya girls...

just to let you know little embryos can be fighters too...
i had an 3 and 4 cell transfer and got a   today......


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Loopylea, do not give up hope, i have 16 month old twins from 4 cell embryo's. They are perfect in every way.

good luck to all you ladies hope your dreams come true.


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi ladies sorry for butting in, I justgot my BFN, and I have 3 frozen blastos, I heard blast on thaw as well as 2 day or 3 day empies is that true? and how soon after a failed cycle can I start FET? would appericiate advice Im barely holding it together.


----------



## 3littleangels (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi ya not sure about the thawin process as im new to Ivf. My 1st attempt failed in august and I am now d/r for fet started in october. I could me started sooner its just bourn where really busy. I know exactly how you feel its heart breaking isnt it. I actually dont know how im gettin through any of this. I have joined the bourn thread and the ladies on there are amazing. I hope this is some help x x x x


----------



## squiggles (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Cookies81

 
I don't know about the thawing process either but I too had a BFN on 30th September.  It's heartbreaking and I am only just getting myself back together and am starting to think positively again. We have one frostie and I was told to wait for 3 AF's, the first being after the BFN, and the second a natural AF the month after, so on my next AF I can call the hospital and find out if I can start FET. The hospital is closed over Christmas for two weeks (Manchester Care) so it may be in January.  If it was up to me I would have started again the day after the BFN. 

Lots of     to you and 3littleangels. x


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

thanx Allision  this is wats great about this site people really understand wat ur goin through


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I had my 1st FET on Tuesday following 2 x BFNs from fresh cycles wih my own eggs (I am 41)

To be honest I am not feeling too positive for this outcome but Louise made me have a glimmer of hope.............

I too am on 6mg of progynova and also 400mg twice a day Utrogestand pregesterone supps

I have had no symptoms like I had with the fresh cycle, no sore boobs, no twinges nothing to be honest I feel a bit numb DP is in america on business until saturday - he wasnt there for transfer either and I feel soooooo down and dont know how I will cope with another BFN       

I had 3 x 4 cell embryos put back they all thawed well 2 of them thawed with no cell damage (100%) and 1 thawed and had lost 1 cell but by the time I got to the clinic t had cleaved again so who know they might be little fighters cos we were told that it is rare for al 3 to come out ok they expected to loose some

Any more positive notes would be good just to keep me sane in this 2ww if nothing else 

By the way OTD 1DEC - Our anniversary   

Kathy xxxx


----------

